# [ portage ] slot conflict [résolu]

## Biloute

Bonjour,

Depuis environ deux ans à chaque fois que je fais une mise à jour, j'ai un problème de slot conflit.

J'arrive à résoudre le problème en installant les paquets un par un puis je retire le build qui pose problème en le réinstallant juste après.

Cette méthode est plutôt longue et pénible.

Est-ce que vous avez une solution pour gérer les slot conflit facilement?

----------

## Biloute

Voici mon make.conf

```
# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

USE="alsa bindist ffmpeg gallium minimal mmx mp3 opengl python ssl threads truetype udev vaapi X -gpm -introspection -kde -llvm -pulseaudio -oss -pcre -ssl"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 sse4_1 sse4_2"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

LINGUAS="fr"

L10N="fr"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"

LINGUAS="fr"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc"

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/home

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Quels sont ces conflits ?

Mélanges-tu du "~arch" avec du "arch" ?

----------

## sebB

Je dirais perl et python

----------

## Biloute

Je veux dire j'ai des problèmes de conflit.

C'est une question d'ordre générale

Je ne mélange pas ~arch et arch

J'ai donc un conflit qui arrive souvent quand je fais une mise à jour.

Le dernier était setuptools que j'ai résolu avec un emerge -C setuptools puis emerge -1 setuptools

Ce qui me semble un peu trop radical

En ce moment, j'ai portage qui me donne un conflit. Je suis sur portage-2.3.13-r1 et il me donne un conflit avec n'importe qu'elle autre version postérieure de la 2.3.40-r1 à la 2.3.45.

Même en y mettant un --backtrack=1000 ça ne marche pas.

----------

## sebB

Poste le retour complet de emerge.

----------

## Biloute

```
# emerge -1 portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/openpgp-keys-gentoo-release-20180706::gentoo  USE="{-test}" 44 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libunistring-0.9.7:0/2::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 3 506 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/npth-1.3::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" 290 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libassuan-2.5.1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" 552 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libksba-1.3.5-r1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" 607 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/bz2file-0.98::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy)" 12 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-pinentry-0.7::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-dns/libidn2-2.0.4::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1 962 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libtasn1-4.13:0/6::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1 848 

KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/nettle-3.4:0/6.2::gentoo  USE="gmp -doc (-neon) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 

(-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="-aes" 1 890 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gnutls-3.5.18:0/30::gentoo  USE="cxx idn nls openssl seccomp tls-heartbeat zlib -dane -doc 

-examples -guile -openpgp -pkcs11 -sslv2 -sslv3 -static-libs {-test} (-test-full) -tools -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 

(-x32)" 7 092 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/pinentry-1.0.0-r2::gentoo  USE="ncurses -caps -emacs -gnome-keyring -gtk -qt5 -static" 427 

KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/metalog-3-r2::gentoo  USE="unicode" 353 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/logger-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] mail-mta/nullmailer-2.0-r1::gentoo  USE="-ssl" 244 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/mta-1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.2.8::gentoo  USE="bzip2 nls readline smartcard ssl -doc -ldap (-selinux) -tofu -tools 

-usb -wks-server" 6 478 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-portage/gemato-13.0-r1::gentoo  USE="blake2 bzip2 gpg -lzma -sha3 {-test} -tools" 

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) -python3_4 -python3_5" 66 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] sys-apps/portage-2.3.45::gentoo [2.3.13-r1::gentoo] USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify%* xattr 

-build -doc -epydoc -gentoo-dev% (-selinux) (-linguas_ru%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6* -pypy -python3_4* 

-python3_5 -python3_7%" 987 KiB

Total: 19 packages (1 upgrade, 18 new), Size of downloads: 26 349 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-apps/portage:0

  (sys-apps/portage-2.3.45:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage (Argument)

  (sys-apps/portage-2.3.13-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    

sys-apps/portage[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] 

required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by portage (argument)

=sys-apps/portage-2.3.45 ~amd64

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] n

```

ou bien

```
# emerge -1 =sys-apps/portage-2.3.40-r1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/openpgp-keys-gentoo-release-20180706::gentoo  USE="{-test}" 44 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libunistring-0.9.7:0/2::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 3 506 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/npth-1.3::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" 290 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libassuan-2.5.1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" 552 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libksba-1.3.5-r1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" 607 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/bz2file-0.98::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy)" 12 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-pinentry-0.7::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libtasn1-4.13:0/6::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1 848 

KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-dns/libidn2-2.0.4::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1 962 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/nettle-3.4:0/6.2::gentoo  USE="gmp -doc (-neon) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 

(-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="-aes" 1 890 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/pinentry-1.0.0-r2::gentoo  USE="ncurses -caps -emacs -gnome-keyring -gtk -qt5 -static" 427 

KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gnutls-3.5.18:0/30::gentoo  USE="cxx idn nls openssl seccomp tls-heartbeat zlib -dane -doc 

-examples -guile -openpgp -pkcs11 -sslv2 -sslv3 -static-libs {-test} (-test-full) -tools -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 

(-x32)" 7 092 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/metalog-3-r2::gentoo  USE="unicode" 353 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/logger-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] mail-mta/nullmailer-2.0-r1::gentoo  USE="-ssl" 244 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/mta-1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.2.8::gentoo  USE="bzip2 nls readline smartcard ssl -doc -ldap (-selinux) -tofu -tools 

-usb -wks-server" 6 478 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-portage/gemato-13.0-r1::gentoo  USE="blake2 bzip2 gpg -lzma -sha3 {-test} -tools" 

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) -python3_4 -python3_5" 66 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/portage-2.3.40-r1::gentoo [2.3.13-r1::gentoo] USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify%* 

xattr -build -doc -epydoc -gentoo-dev% (-selinux) (-linguas_ru%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6* (-pypy) 

-python3_4* -python3_5" 991 KiB

Total: 19 packages (1 upgrade, 18 new), Size of downloads: 26 354 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-apps/portage:0

  (sys-apps/portage-2.3.40-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =sys-apps/portage-2.3.40-r1 (Argument)

  (sys-apps/portage-2.3.13-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    

sys-apps/portage[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] 

required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, c'est lié à la mise à jour de python : la version par défaut de python 3 passe de 3.5 à 3.6, ce qui peut générer des conflits.

Si c'est le cas, tu devras les résoudre en définissant PYTHON_TARGETS et PYHTON_SINGLE_TARGET soit globalement (figer les versions de Python que tu veux, indépendamment des défauts), soit par paquet (via package.use).

----------

## Biloute

Merci, cela ma bien dépanné.

La mise à jour est en cour.

EDIT : La mise à jour complète n'a pas été une mince affaire mais c'est réussi. Pour l'instant je garde python 3.4 sinon portage bloque.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Merci, cela ma bien dépanné.
> 
> La mise à jour est en cour.
> 
> EDIT : La mise à jour complète n'a pas été une mince affaire mais c'est réussi. Pour l'instant je garde python 3.4 sinon portage bloque.

 

Salut Biloute,

Est-ce que tu peux STP remplacer [solved] par (résolu) dans le titre de ton thread?

----------

## Biloute

Résolu

Et aussi résolu pour portage qui restait bloqué à python 3_4 après un

```
eselect python update
```

----------

